# What do I need for a forest dragon?



## RileysGeckos (Feb 18, 2013)

Hay guys just wondering what I need to keep some forest dragons or even southern angled headed dragon pics of sit-ups would be great as well


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 18, 2013)

Google my friend... please


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 18, 2013)

For adults a tall enclosure, 60x60x90cm would be a minimum I would keep a pair in.
They like a humid setup with lots of foliage/cover and vertical branches also a water fall may be needed as some dragons will not drink standing water.
For lighting a 26watt 5.0 uvb is recommended.
Temperature gradient should be 28-32 hot end with a low 20s cool end.
They eat mainly insects but also enjoy a bit of fruit such as banana.

Btw, in case you didnt know, Southern Forest Dragons and Angle headed Dragons are the same species, the other species is called Boyds/Northern Forest Dragons


----------



## joelysmoley (Feb 18, 2013)

Forest Dragons and Southern angle headed dragons are not for beginners, they need special care. If you dont have enough experience then i wouldn't consider them. I would go for a bearded dragon or blue tongue.


----------



## scorps (Feb 18, 2013)

If you can maintain humidity, boyds are no more difficult then beardies.


----------



## Jacknife (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a pic of a sit up as requested.


----------



## RileysGeckos (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahah ahah classic


----------



## Skippii (Feb 18, 2013)

Badsville said:


> Here's a pic of a sit up as requested.


View attachment 282491



Ha! I was wondering if someone was going to do that, was half tempted myself..


----------



## Pythonlovers (Feb 18, 2013)

just curious, for boyds or forest i know i you need high humidity, but if you have a spraying system built in does the water need to be warm? or can it come out cold? i keep gtp so i was wondering if they get thermal shock to cold water like gtp can.


----------



## Chicken (Feb 18, 2013)

Pythonlovers said:


> just curious, for boyds or forest i know i you need high humidity, but if you have a spraying system built in does the water need to be warm? or can it come out cold? i keep gtp so i was wondering if they get thermal shock to cold water like gtp can.


Hot tap water contains iron and my boyds drink the water i spray so i always steer clear of it + it would probably increase the temperature too much.


The key with forest dragons is moisture and water. 80% of deaths in juvenile dragons come from dehydration.
Another key is that they don't cope at all in temperatures over 28. Mine don't get any source of heat and i'm down south.
A breeder called Janet Johns has been helping me a lot with raising these and i'm sure she would be happy to do the same, she has also written a few care sheets.

There are also some good threads on here if you do a simple search which will cover everything.


----------



## Pythonlovers (Feb 18, 2013)

cheers chicken! ( that kinda was funny writing)


----------



## emshep85 (Feb 18, 2013)

there is a thread on here specifically for boyds, a brilliant piece of work it would be disrespectful not to read the thread as it was very well put together, so if your not ready or willing to find the proper information start there, not having a crack but the comments made are very true they are very tricky to care for and without proper housing they will die


----------



## MANIAC (Mar 11, 2014)

do you need running water for the forest dragon or dont you have to??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Mar 12, 2014)

Personally, I think the Southern's are a great beginner's species provided you don't treat them like a heat loving Dragon. If you live in Qld you can keep them outdoors year round. 

I also believe that both species benefit enormously from natural filtered light. I have kept both in shadehouse type enclosures.

Boyds can be a bit tricky until they settle as they tend to sulk a bit more and will go off their food. If you set them up right however, and leave them alone until they settle, they can be straightforward but most of us find it hard to leave a lizard alone if it doesn't seem to be eating well.


----------



## Micoperez (Mar 18, 2018)

Is it ok that i dont have running water ? How will they drink ? 

Plss response


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Mar 18, 2018)

just spray some water on it, doesn't need to be running, though depending on where you live it would be quite hard to maintain, but that's not to do with water. They may be able to just drink still water, maybe i'm just confusing them with chams, lol
[doublepost=1521322690,1521322654][/doublepost](it being the enclosure if you mean for humidity)


----------

